

Ask HN: What timezone should I use? - andrejewski

The application I am building projects the time on which data is submitted and I would prefer the time to be stored in a unified timezone, calculated for the user and sent based on their timezone. I have all of this worked out, but I would like to pick the best timezone to store the data in. I was thinking Greenwich, but is there a better option? I am in EST, right now.
======
PythonDeveloper
You want to use UTC and convert it to your local timezone using functionality
provided in most of todays languages.

For example, in PHP, you could use gmdate('Y-m-d H:i:s') to get the current
time/date in UTC.

In Python, you could use datetime.datetime.utcnow().

